# Kwikset Deadbolt Removal Issues



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That set-screw looks to have been SMURFED by someone that did not know what they were doing.

If you cannot get the correct hex tool to work, you will need to drill it out and replace it.

Maybe you can just replace the lever, but getting one might be a task.

Be gentle with it, it is only a brass fitting. 


ED


----------



## Dakota747 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you for the response! What would be the process of drilling it out?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Getting room for a drill in there might be hard, but worth a try.

You need a bit the same size as the hole the screw is in, then a drill small enough to go straight into the screw hole, I suggest a 1/4 inch electric drill (corded), as a start, or maybe a Right Angle attachment on a drill.

Maybe a Dremel might be small enough to drill it.

Go slow and straight, until the set screw is removed, then the lever should easily pull off.

Since the set screw is mangled, you might need to hire a locksmith to do this work, because you can't, and they have many specialized tools to work on these.


ED


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Might try a screw extractor on the damaged hex shape before the drill out attempt.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

why not drill it out, replace the entire deadbolt mechanism?


----------

